# G5 T3 Update



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Here are my conclusions after taking 3 deer this year:

1. This head is very expensive
2. Instructions are poor
3. Replacement blades were not available last time I checked at the local shop
4. They flew exactly like my field tips
5. Very Sharp
6. Penetration is questionable
7. Cut huge holes with great blood trails
8. Seem very durable
9. Arrow did not change direction on impact
10. Spider clip adjustment tricky
11. I am concerned of spider clip performance across different temperature ranges

I shot three deer with this head so far. All shots slightly quartering away. All close 10-15yds from elevated stand. All shots were pass thru but the penetration was only between 1/2 to 3/4 of the arrow. All shots double lung and no shoulders hit. The trochar tip did major damage to ribs on most of the entrance/exit holes. The head opened upon impact cutting a triangular entrance hole on all deer. The path of flight of the arrow did not change significantly based on analysis of entrance/exit hole location. The arrow did not blow thru the deer the same way as my older Montec's have in previous years but the Montec's did not seem to bust up the ribs as much as this trochar tipped head. 

I am shooting 363 grain arrow around 250 fps (checked on chrono). I left the spider clip prongs folded all the way up, which seemed to offer a lot of resistance for the head to open. I believe a lot of penetration is lost due to the force required to open the blades. I tried to "tune" the head by adjusting the spider clips but I was not comfortable doing this because I was afraid of having opening occurring in flight. I'll be interested to hear what others have to say after they try this head out.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You are only generating 50.4 ft lbs of ke. So I wouldn't say penetration is an issue. Any head with a 1.5" cut will have trouble blowing through with that light of an arrow and low ke.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with alot of your statements, but is it really expensive compared to any other broadhead (yes I know you can get broadheads for $15 for 6) but $40 seems to be a baseline price anymore...

I also think penetration could be due to the low KE, but congrats on the 3 deer regardless!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the low KE and penetration... But as long as your getting an exit you know your using all the KE and not wasting in the ground...

IMO.. the price is right in line with other heads..
Although I haven't shot a deer yet with this, the reviews on performance have me excited and confident..


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I agree with the comments on KE and penetration issue. I just liked the way my Montec's would blast through. The problem is the Montecs are always two and three inches off from my field points and I just can't get the damn bow tuned any better. At 10-15 yds shots probably be okay but those 25 yarders I really need to know the broadhead with hit identical to my filed point. Also where I bought the T3 it was the most expensive head in the shop aleit only by a few dollars.l


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

wolfgang510 said:


> I agree with the comments on KE and penetration issue. I just liked the way my Montec's would blast through. The problem is the Montecs are always two and three inches off from my field points and I just can't get the damn bow tuned any better. At 10-15 yds shots probably be okay but those 25 yarders I really need to know the broadhead with hit identical to my filed point. Also where I bought the T3 it was the most expensive head in the shop aleit only by a few dollars.l


I havent even been able to find them in stores to compare prices

Got mine off ebay for $37 free shipping.. Seems like I saw replacement blades for $17


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Gander Mountain in Lansing had them I think for 39.99 but Arrowhead Archery had them for either 42 or 43.99.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

2 thing to consider.

1. From conversations with Grim reaper and G5. the low end of KE for mechs is 50ft-lbs.
2. I've had 2 great kills with the Tekan 2 blade expandable. Both 15-20yard pass through and into the dirt. Hit bone/shoulder in and out and left full entrance and exits.

BTW: my rig generates an estimated 64ft-lbs KE, and I shoot 390gr total weight arrows.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

T3 did the job again. This time quartering away and went into far shoulder. Did not exit through shoulder but I don't even know if a montec would have. However the chest cavity was full of bone chips and the ribs were completely destroyed on this big old doe. The blades have barley any sign of damage even after getting ground up between shoulder and rib bones for 90 yds. They can be re-sharpened buy I may just buy replacement blades This is one durable broadhead. One thing I don't like is that this head channels blood down inside your arrow shaft. If you let it dry too much it is difficult to clean out the insert of blood/debris. I would recommend unscrewing the head and rinsing out your arrow ASAP after shooting a deer with this head.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I can't believe I've been shooting the T3 for fiver years already.

Well with my new setup I went from low 50's to low 70's KE. First deer with the new bow and T3:  33 yard shot hit center of lungs near side, broke a rib on entry, caught the heart and exited out the far shoulder and then buried in the dirt! Wow no reason to go to fixed blade with this rig.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

As the famous T-Bone would say, "Why shoot a sliver when you can shoot a T3 chunk!"... Or something like that, lol...I used to shoot those before I switched to Rage Hypodermic... The Hypos are awesome as well, but I'll be switching to the G5 Havoc for next season... Why go from one 2" 2 blade to another? Because G5 is made in Michigan!


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

You can kill a deer with a field tip. 

My philosophy is. K.I.S.S.!


That being said, T3's are awesome and I've never had any problems.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I actually think going mechanical is a NET increase in simplicity. You get rid of several variables:

simplifies tuning, eliminates the need for expensive broadhead targets, don't need to worry about the affects of wind, bow torque, punching the release etc all mistakes magnified by planing from fixed heads.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I tried the G5 T3's in the crossbow variation and found them to be accurate, but problematic. Blades deploying in quiver, and/or during flight. This year I switched to Slick Trick 125 mags and they are maybe more accurate and no mechanical issues to worry about. K.I.S.S. is usually what works best for me.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I dont agree with the factory suggestion on how to assemble them. 

Try closing the blades up and sliding the spider clip over the blade notches. Holds them much better and you wont have issues with false deployment except if you force them into a cone in a quiver. They work fine like that when you shoot deer.

Factory method is stupid


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

2nd deer of 2014 update: 

small doe broadside from a ground blind. Shot her right thru the rib cage just behind the center of the rib-cage slightly in front of the very center of the deer. The arrow went ten yards beyond the point of impact and buried in the dirt. The deer hunched up at the shot and then walked 30 yards. Then she loped off slowly and l lost sight of her.

No blood could be found at all that night. I searched up and down the field edge 4 hours after the shot and found nothing. I went back 22 hours after the shot and with a dog. The dog got right on the trail. We found only one tiny drop of blood in the field. Then at 80 yards we found an even smaller speck of blood. Then we found a small speck at 100 yards and one more at 120 yards. Then 10 yards to the right the doe was found with blood on the ground all around her. I would have found her without the dog no doubt, but if would have taken quite awhile walking the trails to and from the field one by one in that area.

Top to bottom the shot entered midway on the body and exited just below mid-line. The shot cut the back of both lungs, the center of the liver and part of the stomach. The deer had big triangular holes in the hide and broken ribs on both sides.

This is a situation where a better blood trail would have helped. I wonder if a 2 blade would have made any difference in making a blood trail. I doubt it. The holes are big. I will add pictures soon.


----------

